# Does my GP know what he's doing?



## Hoppity (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi all.

I'm sure it is me just not understanding things correctly...

We went to the GP for an initial consultation last week.

(TTC 1 year, although no contraception 3 years  )

He has requested that I have bloods for fertility assessment 7 days before I predict AF. He has requested FSH & LH but I thought these were done on CD3 and progesterone done on CD21? 

Although to complicate matters, 7 days before AF is not CD21 in my case it is CD19...I'm a little confused   He hasn't actually uttered the phrase 7DPO not sure if that is important?

Secondly, 7 days before I predict my period is actually bank hol monday. How seriously inaccurate would my results be if I got bloods done on Tues (CD20/26) or Weds (CD21/26)??

He did request SA also as DP had low SC about ten years ago in prev marriage (no children,1x unsuccessful IVF cycle)

Many many thanks all,

from a confused, frizzy-haired soul  

Jules x


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

Hi Jules,

I think your GP is right, most GP's just use the day 21 test as they are working on 28 day cycles regardless of how long your cycle actually is, so you should get a good result and I don't see how 1 day out will make a difference. With day 21 they also assume you ovulated on day 14 I think so if you know when you ovulate maybe you could book it in 7 days after that, I am assuming your 2ww is 14 days long there! As for testing FSH and LH on that test I can't help as I did not have it done on my day 21 test, as my GP made me go for although luckily it was dpo7.

Good luck


----------



## Hoppity (Mar 19, 2012)

Thank you Kiteflyer 

Yes I do have 14 days to wait after ovulation, I ovulate day 12 of 26 day cycle every month according to OPKs, just a shame that this month 7DPO is Bank hol. If it doesn't matter too much having them done a day later then I'll just go along the next day. I just hate wasting time & a whole month.

I think I was concerned as the GP gave my DP the wrong form, pot and instructions for the SA (rejected by lab & they gave us the correct stuff), so was a bit lacking in confidence with him I guess.

Thanks again,

Jules


----------



## Rose39 (Dec 9, 2007)

Jules - can't comment on the CD 21 test (though I think you had this answered?) but FSH/LH is usually done on CD3 as you say - I've never heard of anyone having it done later in the cycle (when ladies compare FSH they are usually comparing their results from the CD3 test). You're looking for an FSH as low as possible and ideally under 10 on CD3 (FSH of under 10 means that it would be more likely that you'd get a good response to IVF drugs if you went the IVF route).

In my own experience, GPs aren't experts in this field and can get things wrong! Do follow up if you have concerns about what he advises... (I changed GPs after I asked for an FSH test when I was planning to TTC with my ex and without doing any tests at all, he said it would be fine, I'd just need to buy an ovulation kit from a chemist and my concerns were all psychological! 10 rounds of tx later, a miscarriage and a move to donor eggs, and I think I can say that my concerns about my fertility were definitely not all in my head!).

Good luck!

Rose xx


----------



## Emms80 (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi jules, we have just started on the road of tests too and thats exactly what my gp has done. A day 21 blood test for me and a SA test for DP. She said they then have some basic test results to be able to reffer us on further to a clinic who im guessing will do more in depth tests. 

Maybe thats what your gp is doing for you?


----------



## Hoppity (Mar 19, 2012)

Thank you Rose39 & Emms80.

I think it will have to wait til next month because of the bank hol I cant get appt til CD23. Never mind!

Rose absolutely we should trust our instincts after reading your story, my goodness!

Good luck with your appt Emms keep us posted. Seems like we're at the same stage in our journey  

Jules x


----------



## Hoppity (Mar 19, 2012)

Turned out my GP was a bit confused!

Went to nurse for day 21 blood test, but GP had requested the day 3 bloods as I had thought. Got the right ones done in the end, and appt booked for day 3 bloods!

Fingers crossed!

J x


----------

